# Politics and beer



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

After hockey the other night it was time for the post game refreshment in the locker room. I was shocked when one of the players was chastised for bringing Miller Lite. Someone jumped him beacuse Miller supports the anti gun lobby. Is there any truth to this I can't find anything I thought maybe somebody here would know if its true. I of course had to point out that the Coors he was drinking was from a family of union busters but he wasn't smart enough to figure it out.

TC


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

God I hope thats not true. Miller Lite is my favorate beer and pizza beer. 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

tail chaser,

lol.....I have heard that too....I dont know if it is true or not but, I have 
"donated alot of $$$$$$" to the Miller brewing Co.........lol........

If it is true. I WILL change....anybody have some facts?!?!?!?!


----------

